# Tonights dinner



## Curt (Jun 11, 2010)

A large pork cutlet breaded and covered with marinara sauce, mushrooms, and gorgonzola. Washed down with some decent sherry.

Yum!


----------



## MarieP (Jun 11, 2010)

Curt said:


> A large pork cutlet breaded and covered with marinara sauce, mushrooms, and gorgonzola. Washed down with some decent sherry.
> 
> Yum!


 
Went to my Papaw and Mamaw's house for dinner (my mom's birthday is tomorrow!)

Some of the best grilled pork chops ever!
Roasted chicken
Some of the best mashed potatoes ever!
Lima beans, green beans, corn, green pepper, cole slaw
Yeast rolls
Vanilla and strawberries n cream ice cream
Peach wine from Huber's Orchard in southern IN...excellent!!


----------

